# INFP or ISFP?



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

Lately as I have roamed around this site, I have met plenty of amazing people.
when I first became a user on this site, I typed myself as an INTP. However when I began conversing with the others here they began to think otherwise. Apparently, they thought I was an INFP. I wasn't very floored with the result of that because I have some INFP tendencies; However I didn't think I was completely INFP; which is when I turned to Enneagram. I studied that for a while and it was quite easy. I found my types quickly and I didn't have many second guesses which is rare. 
I even studied upon tritype, so I can get a better understanding upon why suddenly I seemingly get typed as an ISFP now. At first I typed as an ISFP, the artist. I thought it fit me well; however I was still on the hunt. I decided upon that personality type after a lot of research and then left it alone. I come back later on to discover MBTI with more depth. I again decided upon INTP. 

When I talk to others they say I have a strong Fi, I'm not that great at cognitive functions yet; but I am getting there.
I seem to experience things with my emotions a lot.. I go by feelings with everything in my life, Yet I am practical.
I don't express my emotions, Yet I am highly dramatic. I don't start drama; but I rather watch it. I believe that I am so unique I hardly ever notice how unique I am. What I'm basically trying to say is, I shelter myself from the outside world because I believe that others don't understand me. I sheltered myself so long that I believe what I do is a normal functioning thing; while OTHERS believe what I do is rather morbid or disgusting. I can't find any friends in my city that are my age. I think I've only found one which is pretty good. I guess this got me to thinking because I had recently met up with this girl yesterday, She had the same name as me. I sat down and had a conversation with her and I thought she was pretty cool. She seemed to talk about her personal life very quickly. She reminded me a less intense version of my younger self, except SHE HAD NO PERSONALITY. She had no interest, no drive, no nothing. I was so confused. I sat there just in a daze because I couldn't understand why she hadn't developed a sense of self yet. I hate when that happens, I hate how someone can say one thing out of line and it completely turns me off. I am obsessed with music and I want to know how every instrument does its job. She has no mystery or any wonders about life. She was just plain.

You see this is what I hate about being a child, I cannot find one authentic human in the universe. I have this weird epiphany that if I were to leave this place I am living in, I would easily find someone who is interested in the same things I am. I know they are out there, I talk with them on the internet. They all live in this one conjoined area. The same area ever since I was a child, I wanted to live in. I tried explaining this to my ESTJ 6 mother; but she believes I'm just being unsocial and my life won't change one bit because she believes I'm just the cold hearted person, when really I feel so out of place. 

I'm a very ambitious and driven person when it comes to the things that INTEREST me. If I see no interest in the topic, I will avoid it at all cost. I know who I am and I know where I belong in this world. I see myself as authentic and I want to get better and better and better and better at being myself. I realized when I was talking to this girl that I couldn't even lie and tell her what she was saying was interesting. I have such a strong sense of authenticity that when I am encountered with a problem where I have to completely lie about myself, I feel disgusted. I cannot lie about myself. I always feel like whatever the children around me have gon through, I have already done. I don't see myself and a child or an adult. I don't see myself as anything at all. I really do live in my own world. So as I was talking to this girl and she said something to the fact of me doing some abnormal I immediately stopped her and told her that I am normal and I refuse to become a product of my environment. So I created my own, in my room where its comfortable. She had no idea what I was talking about or if I was even presenting it correctly. I've always got along better with adults. I just don't understand why I cant make any children friends.

Anyways, If you've read through here I'm pretty sure you understand I am a 4w5.
If you are good at tritype you'd probably catch I am a 4-5-1. 

I'm basically just trying to understand my MBTI better. I think after describing myself a bit, you'll kind of see which cognitive functions I lean against. I added enneagram to this because I felt it would be a better aid. 






^^ A video of me, not very good though.
@Emeraude
@nichya


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

I believe you're an INFP. You talk a lot about your impressions and are quite iconoclastic in how you always talk about how wrong the general society is on a topic - which you see INFPs do constantly. 

You probably don't have a very high N score though, and truth be told ISFP is also a good fit, but being an Enneagram 4w5 makes N much more likely than S.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

4 is typical for IFPs. You don't need high Ne or Ni to go through existential angst.

ISFP seems more likely. I don't get Ne here.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

How do you think about, and generally tend to view things?

are you one to agree with the general consent in your surrounding environment? or do you tend to have a more difficult taking things at face value


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

GhostShadow said:


> How do you think about, and generally tend to view things?
> 
> are you one to agree with the general consent in your surrounding environment? or do you tend to have a more difficult taking things at face value


I really just do my own thing, I don't care what my environment says, although I try to be respectful.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

MalibuCathedral said:


> I really just do my own thing, I don't care what my environment says, although I try to be respectful.




What's with your sig? lol

The reason I asked that is because, I have noticed that (even though lots of N's do this, too)

Most people sort of just go along with things predominately, as far as belief systems, established norms, accepted upon behavior, etc

I feel like growing up, I was the only one who ever really asked "why?' or "how come" and most replies I got were "because" "It's just the way things are" 

and then often times, if I had pressed it, I would have elicited to anger, or fear of some kind. So yeah...


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

GhostShadow said:


> What's with your sig? lol
> 
> The reason I asked that is because, I have noticed that (even though lots of N's do this, too)
> 
> ...


Because this is something I've told people for most of my life. I am very in love with the fact I can nurture a boy. That is the ultimate friendship. I don't know.

I ask why way too much. I'm filled with questions.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

MalibuCathedral said:


> Because this is something I've told people for most of my life. I am very in love with the fact I can nurture a boy. That is the ultimate friendship. I don't know.
> 
> I ask why way too much. I'm filled with questions.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

GhostShadow said:


>


???


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I really think you should dwell into functions, make sure you check the functions' roles as well like on here: The 16 Type Patterns or socionics (although I oppose to the switch of the intoverts of socionics not to be accurate, I do find the roles of functional stackings insigtful: Socionics Types: ESI-ISFj (isfj is believed to be isfp in socionics (although I oppose)) versus Socionics Types: EII-INFj (and infj to be infp) ) 

The nuances can be very insightful though, for example the Se of an INFP: 

"EIIs are typically negligent of their surroundings and have difficulty keeping track of objects or constantly monitoring things and people around them. They can be passive and self-absorbed, often preferring to wait for things to happen rather than make them happen. As such, they tend to have quite a number of lost opportunities. To a certain extent, EIIs can be oblivious to hints from someone who is romantically interested in them. Therefore, this gives the other party the wrong impression that they are not interested in them.



Outsiders often think the EII is oblivious to reality because they will often neglect basic needs. Although it is by no means necessary, this may also manifest itself as a general rejection or aversion to violence or force as a means or way of life." 

while the Se of an ISFP:

"ESIs often have a tendency to be confrontational and may come across as unwavering and strict in their judgments and discipline. They are usually particularly oppositional towards those whom they mistrust or towards characters whose moral fortitude they are inclined to question. They may go out of their way to press judgment, fight for what they believe is ethically sound, or for those emotionally close to them.

ESIs may sometimes practice a variant of "tough love," challenging others towards acting in a way they feel is in their best interests. They can often come across as matter-of-fact and demanding in their expectations of others, and may have blunt advice, especially geared towards success in the material world. They are sometimes archetypally pictured as strict disciplinarians. Often, however, they may feel as though they challenge others no harder than they challenge themselves; they are often extensively self-critical and may strive hardest to live up to their own expectations for themselves. ESIs may concern themselves with following the rules or ettiquette for successfully interacting in a formal setting, and with dressing and coming across properly to others. They often have a keen sense of style.

Though ESIs are sometimes inclined to retreat from and avoid others, they at other times are not reticent to initiate contact and engage others intimately. They may become very absorbed and reliant on their emotional connections towards others. They may also at other times be highly proactive and constantly prepared to contact others or push others towards a state of activity."

You see the role of Se is very different.


ISFPs always give me an INFP aura, but lighter and they are much more in touch with their senses and the physical world. They are also quite idealistic because their contrast between Fi and their Se cravings or observances make them realize how the world is not ideal. Although I see INFPs are much more aggressive when it comes to this. In my opinion Ne is very distinguishable but my intuition is very dominant. A functional stack test might also be useful.

I also like to evaluate extremes and other aspects but since both INFP and ISFP have the same inferior function, that won't be useful.

You can check this though (these are the loops, in the extreme cases can be the cause of some disorders, try to read it lightly, it is not to mean that every personality loop is a disorder lol but it is explaining how the extremes may be more prone to specific ones)
well also they are not very clearly distinct.

ISFP/INTJ: Fi/Ni or Ni/Fi--Paranoid Personality Disorder. These types are your typical conspiracy theorists; they cling deeply to their personal values and can find a conspiracy to assault or attack those values everywhere they look. Chronically distrustful of others' intentions for no legitimate reason, these types are certain they are the only ones who really know "the truth." The inferior function, Te or Se, can sometimes lead to an unconscious desire to attract the attention of or lead/organize others in efforts to expose the nefarious conspiracies they invariably see everywhere. If Te/Se were doing its job, these types would be able to look around them and observe empirical evidence that most of their theories are probably not reflected in reality, but as they rely almost entirely on internal validation, Ni will go to any lengths to justify Fi's emotion-based suspicions. (I mentioned Dale Gribble from King of the Hill in a previous article--he's a perfect example.) There's also this guy Victor on typologycentral who's such a perfect example of this it's absolutely ridiculous. 


INFP/ISTJ: Fi/Si or Si/Fi--Avoidant Personality Disorder. Often scarred by some intensely negative past experience with opening up too many of their private emotions, this type compulsively avoids social situations and interaction with others. They are fiercely sensitive and may exaggerate or misconstrue perceived negative emotional intent in the words or actions of others. They will sometimes project their negative feelings onto others (Fi), as Si tells them that if I were to behave this way, I would have to be very upset, so anyone who behaves that way must also be. These types often have a chronic problem with trusting the intentions or motivations of others, refusing to share private information with even their closest friends and family. They are so deeply sensitive that they refuse to risk being hurt by attempting deep connections with others--you'll see this a lot in ISTJs with Asperger's. If Ne/Te were doing its job, these types would maintain a heathy grip on the importance of letting go of the past and trying something new in the name of accomplishing a greater goal, but some of these remain total recluses for most (if not all) of their lives.

Uhmm, these are not the best definitions in my opinion though, for the INFP this is better: Dealing with INFP Loops - wambly.weebly.com I find this to be very on spot


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

can you tell me about this picture? 

Also if you have time, perhaps you can do the non-verbal test described in the original post of this thread (it is very inaccurate but I do believe it picks sensor/intuitive and introversion/extroversion well) - http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/546266-image-based-socionics-tests.html?


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

nichya said:


> can you tell me about this picture?
> 
> Also if you have time, perhaps you can do the non-verbal test described in the original post of this thread (it is very inaccurate but I do believe it picks sensor/intuitive and introversion/extroversion well) - http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/546266-image-based-socionics-tests.html?


This photo hurts my eyes and it literally blinds me. The guy looks like he is working on some device. Its obvious this person is into some sort of something. I'm really not into this whole fucking thing. The photo bores me, seriously. Lol, I wish I had a better answer than this photo sucks.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

MalibuCathedral said:


> This photo hurts my eyes and it literally blinds me. The guy looks like he is working on some device. Its obvious this person is into some sort of something. I'm really not into this whole fucking thing. The photo bores me, seriously. Lol, I wish I had a better answer than this photo sucks.


ahaha wanna try to post another that you like and explain me why you like it? ( there is no -better- answer no worries  )


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

nichya said:


> ahaha wanna try to post another that you like and explain me why you like it? ( there is no -better- answer no worries  )

















There you have it Ladies & Gentlemen, the most beautiful man in the world.
Everything about him is just fucking art. He is the landscape of all landscapes.
He is the landscape of my dreams. The way he smiles and the way he laughs.
Oh gosh, when his pretty brown eyes turn green when he's excited. He so theatrical and dramatic.
He is so passionate about making a change. Maybe the most sweetest jackass I've ever met.
His hair flows in the wind like the ribbons on my bicycle. The way his hands strums upon each guitar cord.
When words are spoken it reminds me of the piney forest. He makes me feel like a Dolores Haze except a little less intense.
He makes me wanna give until I can't give anymore. He reminds me of a Pine-Sol spill in the kitchen. Its costly; but the aroma is priceless. I cannot stop thinking about how metaphorical he is. i want to scream in the mountain tops with this man.

Basically I will do anything for him and everything.

Is this a good example?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

MalibuCathedral said:


> View attachment 342913
> 
> View attachment 342921
> 
> ...





MalibuCathedral said:


> This photo hurts my eyes and it literally blinds me. The guy looks like he is working on some device. Its obvious this person is into some sort of something. I'm really not into this whole fucking thing. The photo bores me, seriously. Lol, I wish I had a better answer than this photo sucks.


ISFP. No Ne. Se-Ni.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

I think that the love post could easily be written by an INFP. It's so idealized, connects the person to valuable ideas like art, change and passion. Furthermore there are actually lots of metaphors in it. It really cannot exclude her from being an N-type. INFPs absolutely adore to express what they're passionate about through poetic writing. It isn't that ISFP don't do write poetry, but frankly it is a more intuition-based way of communicating.

It is, however, a bit odd that she finds a picture of an astronaut boring... but it is so regardless of whether she is S or N, so I wouldn't rely on it as evidence for a Sensing preference.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

ISFPs are the most common type among singers. You know, lyrics is poetry put into music.  

The image descriptions are basically Se delegates what is sees with Fi and Ni overlaying it. There's no Ne "going off the trails". Especially second one with the dude.

P.S. I reverse searched the dude. BORNS? Never heard before but music seems great.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey there, I was about to make this is exact same thread - I have identified as ISFP but I was recently typed by someone as INFP, and have gotten that in tests before. Is it OK if lump onto this thread? Feel free to tell me no and I will start another, but if yes I will go ahead and post a response to that space pic now and if it's OK people can give me a response 

OK, well first of all the watermark is a tad distracting. I don't like looking at photos with watermarks.
Aside from that, it is an astronaut at what I assume is the ISS. He's on a spacewalk so maybe s/he is fixing or testing something. I like how you can see a reflection of the brown things in the space helmet. But I also kind of wish I could see his/he face.

I wonder which part of earth we can see - my geography isn't great so I can't tell. Could be part of Africa near Egypt maybe. But the earth is very pretty and blue and the stars are pretty cool because space is so big and awesome. I feel a bit afraid thinking of being out there myself. While it would be amazing to experience microgravity and being out in space like that, I would be claustrophobic and scared something might go wrong. Like being in a submarine is the same.

I can see a corner of one of the solar panels, it's kind of intruding into my vision from the top there. I also wonder what that black thing dangling off the astronaut is. I look at the space suit and think about how thick and bulky it is. I've been reading lots of stuff about astronauts lately so I'm also thinking about the stuff they wear underneath, and I'm thinking about the stories I've heard - like that guy who had his space helmet start filling with water on a space walk. That would be really scary!

When I consider the picture overall, I get a feeling of freedom and also fun - I think the astronaut is probably concentrating, but I think they love it out there. It's like the final frontier. I get a feeling of exploration and new horizons and excitement. I also have that slight fear that I talked about as well. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

MalibuCathedral said:


> View attachment 342913
> 
> View attachment 342921
> 
> ...


lol, I was hoping for an unbiased one but even the astronaut picture was leaning towards ISFP and I can see more of it in this one as well. I don't see Ne at all so I will lean towards ISFP but I really don't believe typing people over some forum like this.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> I think that the love post could easily be written by an INFP. It's so idealized, connects the person to valuable ideas like art, change and passion. Furthermore there are actually lots of metaphors in it. It really cannot exclude her from being an N-type. INFPs absolutely adore to express what they're passionate about through poetic writing. It isn't that ISFP don't do write poetry, but frankly it is a more intuition-based way of communicating.
> 
> It is, however, a bit odd that she finds a picture of an astronaut boring... but it is so regardless of whether she is S or N, so I wouldn't rely on it as evidence for a Sensing preference.


I haven't stopped talking about that astronaut picture when I was shown during a language test. I started talking about space politics, future blah blah for like straight 5-6 minutes.

And a person asks me "What do you -see- in the picture?"

Me: An astronaut?

Person: Yes, thanks - moves to another picture-


lol


----------

